# Guide suggestion



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I think it'd be nice to distinguish what channels are in your "My Channels" listing when viewing the full guide listing.
This would allow you to easily see a channel that you either missed adding to your guide or one that was moved/added.
Maybe the channel number could be a different color/background for any channels listed in "My Channels" vs "Favorites" channels.
Thoughts?


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

marklyn said:


> I think it'd be nice to distinguish what channels are in your "My Channels" listing when viewing the full guide listing.
> This would allow you to easily see a channel that you either missed adding to your guide or one that was moved/added.
> Maybe the channel number could be a different color/background for any channels listed in "My Channels" vs "Favorites" channels.
> Thoughts?


I don't turn on all channels in my guide often, but I think I'd find this very useful when I do. I'd also like for the guide to show the currently tuned channel even when it's not in My Channels -- something I encounter frequently because my wife and daughter both tune to channels I'd never, ever watch!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I switched mine to All Channels and it gives me same view as My Channels.

I guess I make no use of my Channels?

I edited out the channels I don't want displayed through the menus.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> I switched mine to All Channels and it gives me same view as My Channels.
> 
> I guess I make no use of my Channels?
> 
> I edited out the channels I don't want displayed through the menus.


My Channels is the list of channels in your lineup less any that you've unchecked in settings. If your guide shows the very same thing either way, then you haven't unchecked any channels or you've got a glitch.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

stevewjackson said:


> My Channels is the list of channels in your lineup less any that you've unchecked in settings. If your guide shows the very same thing either way, then you haven't unchecked any channels or you've got a glitch.


I tested it on a Mini that's in my office. Maybe that's the difference?

Definitely have channels unchecked.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> I tested it on a Mini that's in my office. Maybe that's the difference?
> 
> Definitely have channels unchecked.


And on that point I'm out of my element...not having one, I don't know if the Mini has its own separate guide/service/tuner stuff or how it works.


----------

